# بنك المعلومات



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

_ إذا مات الفيل وهو واقف فإنه يظل واقفاً لبضع ساعات قبل أن يسقط أرضاً..
_ زئير الأسد يمكن سماعه من على مسافة 8 كيلو مترات..
_ النعامة تعيش حتى سن 75 عاماً وتدخل سن اليأس بالخمسين...
_ في مصر الفرعونية كان الأسبوع يتألف من 10 أيام..
_ هناك نوع من النمل اسمه ( السفاح ) وذلك لأنه يشن غارات على مستعمرات النمل المجاورة له حيث يقتل ملكتها مباشرةً وينهب محتوياتها ثم يقتاد عدداً من ذلك النمل ويجبره على العمل كعبيد لديه..
_ إن أكبر إشاعة فنية كانت بحق النعامة بأنها تدفن رأسها في التراب خوفاً من العدو فهي في الحقيقة تهرب لكنها تدفنه بحثاً عن الماء..
_ لاحظ العلماء أن النمل يتثائب كالبشر عندما يستيقظ من نومه في الصباح..
_ في مصر الفرعونية كانت جثث نساء النبلاء تترك لبضعة أيام قبل أن تحنط وذلك لكي تفقد رونقها ونضارتها حتى لا تبدو مثير في نظر المحنطين..
_ تشير تقديرات علماء الفلك إلى أن مجرة ( درب التبانة ) ومجرة ( اندرو ميدا ) العملاقة ستتصادمان بعد نحو ملياري سنة ( يارب مانكون موجودين )
_ قبل بضعة سنوات ضربت صاعقة رعدية ملعباً لكرة القدم في جمهورية الكونغو خلال إحدى المباريات ..الغريب أن تلك الصاعقة قتلت جميع لاعبي أحد الفريقين فقط ونجا جميع أعضاء الفريق الآخر..
_ أي قطعة مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات مهما كانت مساحتها( بدي أجرب والله )
_ الرقم القياسي الذي حققته دجاجة في الطيران هو 13 ثانية فقط 
_ وضعية أعين الحمار في رأسه تسمح له برؤية حوافره الأربعة بشكل دائم..
_ عندما يولد الإنسان يكون في جسمه 300 عظمة يتراجع هذا العدد إلى 206 عند البلوغ..
_ تحتوي معدة الإنسان على نحو 35 مليون غدة هضمية ( سبحان الله )
_ ذكر الثعلب لا يقترن سوى بأنثى واحدة فقط طوال حياته حتى وإن ماتت الأنثى...
_ يوجد أكثر من 50 ألف نهر في الصين ..
_ أقوى عضلة في جسم الإنسان هي اللسان..
_ أطول عمر يمكن أن تعيشه ذبابة منزلية هو14 يوم ..
_ حجم قلب الحوت الأزرق البالغ يساوي حجم سيارة أما لسانه فيبلغ طوله 5 أمتار..
_ من الناحية العلمية يعد الموز من الأعشاب بينما تعد الطماطم من الفواكه..(على زمّة الراوي مالي علاقة )
_ تحتوي شبكية العين على نحو 135 مليون خلية حسية لالتقاط الصوروتمييز الألوان..( ديجيتال ربّاني )
_ يستطيع رأس الثعلب أن يلدغ (يعض) حتى بعد مرور نصف ساعة على قطعه ( أبو إهر )
_ تستطيع الذبابة المنزلية أن تنقل الجراثيم لمسافة 25 كيلو متر من مصدرها الأصلي..
_ مجموع البحيرات الموجودة في كندا يزيد عن مجموع البحيرات في دول العالم..
_ إذا ذاب كل الجليد الموجود في القطب الجنوبي فإن مستوى المحيطات سيرتفع 70 متراً يعني أن ربع اليابسةسيغمرها الماء...
_ بصمات أصابع القنفذ تتشابه إلى حد كبير مع بصمات الإنسان...
_ إن جسم الإنسان يفرز مادة لها رائحة معينة عند الخوف وأن النحل بطبيعته يشن هجوماً جماعياً ضد مصدر هذه الرائحة..وكذلك الأمر عند الكلاب والضباع...


منقول


----------



## peace_86 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*



> _ تشير تقديرات علماء الفلك إلى أن مجرة ( درب التبانة ) ومجرة ( اندرو ميدا ) العملاقة ستتصادمان بعد نحو ملياري سنة ( يارب مانكون موجودين )


*هههههههههههههههه ..
والله ضحكتني بصلاتك..
إي إن شاء الله ماراح نكون موجودين :yaka:..*




> _ أي قطعة مربعة الشكل لا يمكن أن تطوى على نفسها أكثر من 8 مرات مهما كانت مساحتها( بدي أجرب والله )


*خبر صحيح ...
وأنا جربتها ..
والله قعدت أجرب في كل مربعات الدنيا ..
مناديل.. أوراق.. كراتين ..
وبكل الأحجام جربتها ..
قماش أبو متر ..
ورقة A4
لكن مافي أمل ...

ههههه ..

على العموم أشكرك صديقي طوني على مواضيعك الحلوة ..*


----------



## قلم حر (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

موضوع جميل .....مليء بالغرائب الجميله .
شكرا .
الرب يبارك حياتك .
و شكل الأحبه تجمعو من جديد ......زمان على هاللمه .


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*



peace_86 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ..
> والله ضحكتني بصلاتك..
> إي إن شاء الله ماراح نكون موجودين :yaka:..*
> 
> ...



رامي كيفك 
باذن الله بعد مليار سنة مارح نكون موجودين 
هههههههههههههه

انشاء الله يكونوا المعلومات عجبوك 

اخوك طوني 
سلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل .....مليء بالغرائب الجميله .
> شكرا .
> الرب يبارك حياتك .
> و شكل الأحبه تجمعو من جديد ......زمان على هاللمه .




اهلا قلم حر 

بأن الله رح تكون العودة اقوى 
بس انت صلي مشاني 
لانو مشاكلي لسع ما خلصت 

يا رب 
ساعدني


----------



## crazy_girl (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

ميرسي اوى على المعلومات الحلوة دى 
ربنا يباركك
ويحل مشاكلك


----------



## thelife.pro (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

الرب يسلمك ويخليك
انشاء الله تكون المعلومات عجبتك 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## peace_86 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

شكراً قلم حر ..

لكن أعتقد أنك انت من طال غيابك .. شكراً ..


----------



## crazy_girl (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

*موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يزيدك من معلوماتك وثقافتك علشان تزيدنا
ونتمنى منك المزيد *


----------



## thelife.pro (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

شكرا لمرورك الجميل 
وانتظر الاجمل والاجمل باذن الله 

اشكرك لمرورك مرة ثانية 
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## shadymokhles (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

موضوع جميل ومفيدا شكرااااااا 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## sandy23 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو والمعلومات المفيدة
الرب يباركك ويحميك


----------



## thelife.pro (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*



shadymokhles قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيدا شكرااااااا
> ربنا يباركك ​



شكرا لمرورك 
وانشاء الله اكون قدرت احقق بعض الإفادو من هذه المعلومات 

شكرا ليك مرة تانية


----------



## thelife.pro (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: بنك المعلومات*



sandy23 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الحلو والمعلومات المفيدة
> الرب يباركك ويحميك




شكرا لمرورك 
ولكلامك الجميل


----------

